# Marbled Crayfish



## laurovz (Feb 1, 2016)

Does anyone need/want some marbled (parthenogenic) crayfish? Mine are breeding like crazy and I don't want to kill them... 

(you are welcome to feed them to your things, I don't care; I just don't want to watch/be the one to do it D: )


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Weclome to APC!

Are these crayfish plant-safe?


----------



## laurovz (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks!

It depends on the plant and how much food they have available, I think. For me, they ate all of my anacharis... :/ (I didn't start with much at all to begin with, though. I'm trying to set up a tank to grow more.) If you have plants you don't want eaten, I'd probably stay away from crayfish. If you don't mind, go for it!


----------



## laurovz (Feb 1, 2016)

I have found that they looove spinach...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## nyanyap (Feb 19, 2016)

Ho, do you still have the crayfish?


----------

